# Bryan Glynn & CigarObsession.com



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Some of you may be wondering why I've occasionally cited something that Bryan Glynn has said or why I've referred his website and YouTube reviews to certain members here. To put it simply; a few months ago I took a step back and realized I had a deeper passion for cigars, than I had previously.

I mean, this is coming from a guy who's nickname has been "Smokey" for 14 years lol. I never smoked cigarettes, besides when I was in 6th grade, but I was just trying to be cool. (never weed either). I've always had a love for cigars and knew the history behind tobacco and many many many facts about these great sticks. Until about 3 months ago I saw a video that changed everything for me; the way I looked at cigars, the way I smoked them and cared for them. That video was Bryan Glynn's "How To Smoke A Cigar" intro (101) video. I had never "followed" his channel before or knew of his website, I just searched for Cigar 101.

This may sound weird coming from a guy who has been already smoking cigars for 12 years prior, but its true. I simply wasn't doing it right (I know there's not one right way). I was cutting my cigars past the cap, charring my cigars on first light, over-heating the tobacco on first light, sticking the cigars directly into the flame (having no patience whatsoever). I also was drawing to many times in one minute, getting that hot gassy taste (not knowing better). What kills me is that I got 3 friends into the hobby, and taught them everything I knew and explained it as fact.

So after watching this video, I had an awakening. I dedicated hours on end learning this craft and in the process developing a deeper appreciation and passion for this hobby, called cigars. I give a majority of the credit to Bryan Glynn, and have a strong respect for the man. That explains the constant references and shout-outs.

Here's a link to the video that changed my appreciation for this great great hobby, no actually.....WAY OF LIFE. Thanks All!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting post. I've had the same sort of revelation since I joined this forum. I've learned to slow down my smoking, let the cigar cool between puffs and the flavors have started to 'pop' for lack of a better term. I could burn through a 6x60 stick in less than an hour when I started here, now it takes me over an hour to smoke a robusto. I have to plan ahead to smoke a big RG cigar. It has really enhanced my enjoyment of the hobby. 

I've watched more than a few of Bryan's videos and still marvel at his ability to describe all of the flavors he he experiences particularly since he doesn't appear to retrohale which I'm just not a fan of anyway.


----------



## AlanS (Nov 8, 2014)

Can you imagine how much better your cigars would taste if everybody sent all there best offerings for you to enjoy at your leisure! Oh by the way keep the hat too. What a life!


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Really enjoyed the video, I need to work on my lighting technique and pacing a little more, but I think I'm on the right track! It's all about slowing down and patience which is the whole reason I got into these things!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I watch Bryan's reviews from time to time, and I generally enjoy them. Our "likes" are different, but so is everyone's palate. To your point, over the years I've learned the things you mentioned, and they all make a big difference.

Glad you're enjoying your smokes.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Jordan23 said:


> I watch Bryan's reviews from time to time, and I generally enjoy them. Our "likes" are different, but so is everyone's palate. To your point, over the years I've learned the things you mentioned, and they all make a big difference.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your smokes.


Thanks Troy, very true


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

JollyRogers said:


> Really enjoyed the video, I need to work on my lighting technique and pacing a little more, but I think I'm on the right track! It's all about slowing down and patience which is the whole reason I got into these things!


As I've learned these last 3 months its all about patience, which you already are aware of. It will come in time, just keep at it and eventually it will click. I'm no expert myself but I'm improving. I find that a soft flame makes it easier.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Billb1960 said:


> Interesting post. I've had the same sort of revelation since I joined this forum. I've learned to slow down my smoking, let the cigar cool between puffs and the flavors have started to 'pop' for lack of a better term. I could burn through a 6x60 stick in less than an hour when I started here, now it takes me over an hour to smoke a robusto. I have to plan ahead to smoke a big RG cigar. It has really enhanced my enjoyment of the hobby.
> 
> I've watched more than a few of Bryan's videos and still marvel at his ability to describe all of the flavors he he experiences particularly since he doesn't appear to retrohale which I'm just not a fan of anyway.


I was the same, I use to be proud I could finish my cigar before anyone else, now I'm usually the last one. I marvel at his palate abilities as well. If I could experience just a couple of those complexities I will be one happy guy.


----------



## IMABEAST (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree completely. That particular video helped me to enjoy cigars way more than before. I am fairly new to the hobby and I learned about 80% of what I know from videos like this ( actually from THIS video! Lol) and forums such as puff. This video completely changed the way I enjoyed cigars. His reviews are also awesome. Articulated very well to say the least.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

He gets bashed here sometimes, but I still enjoy his cigar reviews. He certainly has a love for the hobby...can't knock him for that.


----------



## mb1 (Jan 7, 2015)

@Love Big Ashes - I found that same video in my pre-Puff days, and it unlocked a new experience for me as well. I've watched a lot of his reviews and can appreciate his passion. I like that he uses a consistent format, so if you watch a few it makes it easier to compare.

Someone mentioned on another thread that he likes everything he smokes. I haven't seen that. I mean he's not smoking dog rockets. Some he will be more enthusiastic about and others he will just describe the flavors he's getting and tell you if you like those flavors, you'll like the smoke. Some he will comment and say he would definitely buy some.

Does he post here?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

mb1 said:


> [MENTION=39321]
> Does he post here?


Highly doubt it. He'd have a lot of critics to face.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

HIM said:


> Highly doubt it. He'd have a lot of critics to face.


A LOT...

:kicknuts:

But in all honesty, I think he gets a lot of "noobs" interested and excited for the hobby. So anything that gets people passionate about fine tobacco use is OK by me, I guess :razz:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Branzig said:


> A LOT...
> 
> :kicknuts:
> 
> But in all honesty, I think he gets a lot of "noobs" interested and excited for the hobby. So anything that gets people passionate about fine tobacco use is OK by me, I guess :razz:


agreed


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

HIM said:


> Highly doubt it. He'd have a lot of critics to face.


A LOT A LOT lol........ The way he dose his review viedos is layed out nice and it is great for a beginner but i have a problem with someone who takes samples he gets and sells rafle tickets to fund buying a motorcycle for himself.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

I enjoy his videos, but I can also see where some of what he does could bother some people. I don't like some of the things he does, but I simply don't participate in them. I don't think it's so much that he likes everything he smokes, but he does his best to provide a fair and informative description of what he's experiencing and keeping a (mostly) positive vibe. There's been quite a few where he says something isn't for him. He had less than spectacular things to say about one of the Opus X vitolas, I want to say the Super Belicoso.
As far as getting free samples, the guy has put in a lot of effort to build a brand and viewers and cigar companies recognize that. I'm sure he could have decided at some point not to accept anything free for review, but that could have put a limit on what gets reviewed.
I don't know, it all comes down to watch him if you like him, participate in the fundraisers and raffles if you support the cause (and possibly his personal motives), use his tips if they work for you. If you don't like the guy no one is forcing you to click "play" on his videos. If someone is forcing you, if no one else can help, and if you can find them... Maybe you can hire The A-Team! (Sorry, started getting a little too serious there :mrgreen: )


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Bryan. Welcome to Puff :wave:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

demuths1770 said:


> A LOT A LOT lol........ The way he dose his review viedos is layed out nice and it is great for a beginner but i have a problem with someone who takes samples he gets and sells rafle tickets to fund buying a motorcycle for himself.


This^^^^. He is or was a member here at one time I believe.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> Hi Bryan. Welcome to Puff :wave:


RFLMAO!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

HIM said:


> Highly doubt it. He'd have a lot of critics to face.


The first 20 sec of that video makes me wanna punch him in the face. So obnoxious.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> A LOT A LOT lol........ The way he dose his review viedos is layed out nice and it is great for a beginner but i have a problem with someone who takes samples he gets and sells rafle tickets to fund buying a motorcycle for himself.





MDSPHOTO said:


> This^^^^. He is or was a member here at one time I believe.


You've been given more cigars than 3 people could legitimately smoke in a lifetime. What would you do with them?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

well... if i had that kind of cigars i would give a bunch away to cigars for the troops, find a worthly cause (for me it would be breast cancer awarness) and do a rafel all procedes go to breast cancer do some kind of contest to simply give away a nice set up to someone. i would never condiser funding my own project with freebies like that. I would get right behing cigar for troops and do whatever i could for them.


----------



## DaddySmooth17 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all, I have watched a lot of Bryan's videos because of the info and high production values. His website seems great and informative, but I gather there is a lot of resentment stemming from his raffles etc. Would anyone care to elaborate about their dislike? I am just curious because his website is one that I visit frequently and did not realize that there was a controversy about him/his website. Thanks in advance for the comments!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

DaddySmooth17 said:


> Hello all, I have watched a lot of Bryan's videos because of the info and high production values. His website seems great and informative, but I gather there is a lot of resentment stemming from his raffles etc. Would anyone care to elaborate about their dislike? I am just curious because his website is one that I visit frequently and did not realize that there was a controversy about him/his website. Thanks in advance for the comments!


last summer he had a rafle to fund buying himself a motor cycle with freebies he was given from the cigar world. to me thats just distasteful to gain a profit from stuff you where given to sample and such.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> well... if i had that kind of cigars i would give a bunch away to cigars for the troops, find a worthly cause (for me it would be breast cancer awarness) and do a rafel all procedes go to breast cancer do some kind of contest to simply give away a nice set up to someone. i would never condiser funding my own project with freebies like that. I would get right behing cigar for troops and do whatever i could for them.


Sure you would 



demuths1770 said:


> last summer he had a rafle to fund buying himself a motor cycle with freebies he was given from the cigar world. to me thats just distasteful to gain a profit from stuff you where given to sample and such.


He's already made it pretty clear that he doesn't care what people think of him. If people are dumb enough to send him free cigars and then buy raffle tickets in the hopes of winning the cigars they already sent to him, then they deserve to be fleeced.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Sure you would
> 
> He's already made it pretty clear that he doesn't care what people think of him. If people are dumb enough to send him free cigars and then buy raffle tickets in the hopes of winning the cigars they already sent to him, then they deserve to be fleeced.


ummm the cigars dont come from people the come from manufactures and distirbution companies. i think we found the real Brian on puff lmao!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

mb1 said:


> @Love Big Ashes - I found that same video in my pre-Puff days, and it unlocked a new experience for me as well. I've watched a lot of his reviews and can appreciate his passion. I like that he uses a consistent format, so if you watch a few it makes it easier to compare.
> 
> Someone mentioned on another thread that he likes everything he smokes. I haven't seen that. I mean he's not smoking dog rockets. Some he will be more enthusiastic about and others he will just describe the flavors he's getting and tell you if you like those flavors, you'll like the smoke. Some he will comment and say he would definitely buy some.
> 
> Does he post here?


I'm not sure if he posts on here, probably not because of all the questions he already gets from his site and channel, but I could be wrong. I agree that some people here think that he likes everything he tries. Having seen 100's of his reviews, there's no way I agree with them. I would say to those people to watch more of his reviews to see for themselves.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

IMABEAST said:


> I agree completely. That particular video helped me to enjoy cigars way more than before. I am fairly new to the hobby and I learned about 80% of what I know from videos like this ( actually from THIS video! Lol) and forums such as puff. This video completely changed the way I enjoyed cigars. His reviews are also awesome. Articulated very well to say the least.


Couldn't agree more, wish I discovered Cigar Obsession and Puff.com sooner, but oh well better late than never.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Branzig said:


> A LOT...
> 
> :kicknuts:
> 
> But in all honesty, I think he gets a lot of "noobs" interested and excited for the hobby. So anything that gets people passionate about fine tobacco use is OK by me, I guess :razz:


Agreed times 2


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Guy said:


> I enjoy his videos, but I can also see where some of what he does could bother some people. I don't like some of the things he does, but I simply don't participate in them. I don't think it's so much that he likes everything he smokes, but he does his best to provide a fair and informative description of what he's experiencing and keeping a (mostly) positive vibe. There's been quite a few where he says something isn't for him. He had less than spectacular things to say about one of the Opus X vitolas, I want to say the Super Belicoso.
> As far as getting free samples, the guy has put in a lot of effort to build a brand and viewers and cigar companies recognize that. I'm sure he could have decided at some point not to accept anything free for review, but that could have put a limit on what gets reviewed.
> I don't know, it all comes down to watch him if you like him, participate in the fundraisers and raffles if you support the cause (and possibly his personal motives), use his tips if they work for you. If you don't like the guy no one is forcing you to click "play" on his videos. If someone is forcing you, if no one else can help, and if you can find them... Maybe you can hire The A-Team! (Sorry, started getting a little too serious there :mrgreen: )


Agreed, one of most intelligent things I've heard anyone say about the topic. RG Bump for you


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Cardinal said:


> Hi Bryan. Welcome to Puff :wave:


I had a feeling someone was gonna say that lol. Its all good


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

DaddySmooth17 said:


> Hello all, I have watched a lot of Bryan's videos because of the info and high production values. His website seems great and informative, but I gather there is a lot of resentment stemming from his raffles etc. Would anyone care to elaborate about their dislike? I am just curious because his website is one that I visit frequently and did not realize that there was a controversy about him/his website. Thanks in advance for the comments!


He recently organized A MASSIVE COLLECTION OF DONATIONS for Cigars For Warriors. Can't hate on him for that. Plus he does organize contests for his subscribers almost daily, you may have to work for them sometimes (like create your own review) but that's one of the true meanings of contests. In the end he provides amazing reviews at least every week, that's what matters to me. Like him or hate him, he makes one of the most informative reviews out there. (I've tried to find others but none can match). He reviews affordable sticks mostly, but he has one hell of a Padron review section, and his pretty modest as well. (as he refuses to do humidor tours).

I guess haters are going to hate one way or another, the only thing that really matters is that we all form our own opinions, what's above is mine.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Merovius said:


> The first 20 sec of that video makes me wanna punch him in the face. So obnoxious.


He's obnoxious like that because even though he clearly states they are his opinions, he has many people telling him he's wrong and they're way is right. I'd be like that too if I had as many followers has him, especially on a Cigar 101 video. He takes the time out of his day to make an informative production, for free. What astonishes me is that most of these people will never take the time out of their day to do more than complain. You don't see any of them making their own videos. Its kind of a rude crude disclaimer.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice thread and thanks for sharing. I find Bryan's cigar videos to be more overviews than reviews (he speaks about the characteristics of a cigar but not much about his impressions of those characteristics). It's not my preferred reviewing style but I appreciate all the content he provides and the time it must take to prepare that content.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> A LOT A LOT lol........ The way he dose his review viedos is layed out nice and it is great for a beginner but i have a problem with someone who takes samples he gets and sells rafle tickets to fund buying a motorcycle for himself.


Just for comparison sake; he's like an actor in Hollywood, you love them on the screen but if you get them alone in a room, most are pompous self-centered douschebags. But, do you like them any less? They still make great movies, so why cheat yourself. Are you a Batman fan? Take Christian Bale, he's one of the most dedicated actors alive today. The man lost 63 pounds to star in The Machinist and then gained it all back again for Batman Begins, not even a year later...that's devotion to craft. Outside the spotlight he was accused of beating up his mom and girlfriend. Do you like him any less, do you boycott his movies....I sure as hell don't, because it would be my loss. Same thing goes with Bryan, you shouldn't need to cheat yourself out of a good thing because of beef you have with him as a person.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Ky70 said:


> Nice thread and thanks for sharing. I find Bryan's cigar videos to be more overviews than reviews (he speaks about the characteristics of a cigar but not much about his impressions of those characteristics). It's not my preferred reviewing style but I appreciate all the content he provides and the time it must take to prepare that content.


Thanks. That's a good observation


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

This line is a good indicator as to why I have no interest in his videos:

"Enjoy the video, but if you feel the need to tell me I'm 'wrong' about any of these OPINIONS, do everyone else a favor and keep it to yourself, or better yet, make your own video with your own OPINIONS. "

BTW, if you disagree with me and feel the need to tell me I'm "wrong" about his work, do everyone else a favor and keep it to yourself :lol:


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never seen this guy before and wish I hadn't... I have to agree with the haters this guy is obnoxious. And his "toasting"??? He charred the sh#t out of the end of that cigar! I think he needs to have a fundraiser to buy some new tiki torches.


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> He's obnoxious like that because even though he clearly states they are his opinions, he has many people telling him he's wrong and they're way is right. I'd be like that too if I had as many followers has him, especially on a Cigar 101 video. He takes the time out of his day to make an informative production, for free. What astonishes me is that most of these people will never take the time out of their day to do more than complain. You don't see any of them making their own videos. Its kind of a rude crude disclaimer.


I don't like him but I agree with you. He only says that part because so many people write comments saying how dumb and wrong he is on his own videos.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

colavita22 said:


> I've never seen this guy before and wish I hadn't... I have to agree with the haters this guy is obnoxious. And his "toasting"??? He charred the sh#t out of the end of that cigar! I think he needs to have a fundraiser to buy some new tiki torches.


He charred the end of the cigar as an example of "do not do this".


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Tobias Lutz said:


> This line is a good indicator as to why I have no interest in his videos:
> 
> "Enjoy the video, but if you feel the need to tell me I'm 'wrong' about any of these OPINIONS, do everyone else a favor and keep it to yourself, or better yet, make your own video with your own OPINIONS. "
> 
> BTW, if you disagree with me and feel the need to tell me I'm "wrong" about his work, do everyone else a favor and keep it to yourself :lol:


Was it necessary to add that last part? Everyone has the right to their own opinions, but there's no reason to be a jerk about it. I haven't ever said otherwise in any of my comments.

Can I pose a question? I'm not saying that you're wrong, but if you hate his videos so much, why watch them in the first place, why comment on a thread clearly marked "Bryan Glynn & Cigar Obsession" ?? There's so many other great threads on Puff to visit


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Love Big Ashes said:


> He charred the end of the cigar as an example of "do not do this".


I'm not referring to his "don't do this" part. He held that cigar over the flame for a good 30 seconds while showing us his "toasting" method. That's completely unnecessary. The end of the cigar caught fire several times. Thus being charred... In all honesty I don't know how you would light a cigar without charring it to some extent but come on... Just because he doesn't hold it directly in the flame doesn't mean it's not charred after the 25 to 30 seconds he himself admits to being his method.


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

It's all good though to each his own. Like he said there is no right or wrong way to smoke a cigar. It's all about the enjoyment! :smoke2:


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

colavita22 said:


> I'm not referring to his "don't do this" part. He held that cigar over the flame for a good 30 seconds while showing us his "toasting" method. That's completely unnecessary. The end of the cigar caught fire several times. Thus being charred... In all honesty I don't know how you would light a cigar without charring it to some extent but come on... Just because he doesn't hold it directly in the flame doesn't mean it's not charred after the 25 to 30 seconds he himself admits to being his method.


I think the reason why that happened is because he was distracted by making a video focusing on that part, if you watch his reviews you will notice that he does it the right way (or at least the most popular way), I caught that too, btw. I also noticed that the charred part of the cigar he used as an example was the last bit to light, something that I learned myself not to do.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

colavita22 said:


> It's all good though to each his own. Like he said there is no right or wrong way to smoke a cigar. It's all about the enjoyment! :smoke2:


Yup very true


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Just for comparison sake; he's like an actor in Hollywood, you love them on the screen but if you get them alone in a room, most are pompous self-centered douschebags. But, do you like them any less? They still make great movies, so why cheat yourself. Are you a Batman fan? Take Christian Bale, he's one of the most dedicated actors alive today. The man lost 63 pounds to star in The Machinist and then gained it all back again for Batman Begins, not even a year later...that's devotion to craft. Outside the spotlight he was accused of beating up his mom and girlfriend. Do you like him any less, do you boycott his movies....I sure as hell don't, because it would be my loss. Same thing goes with Bryan, you shouldn't need to cheat yourself out of a good thing because of beef you have with him as a person.


he is a self made review guy that all the sudden became popular in a 5 year span. like i said his videos are layed out well an he is easy to listen to. but what kind of background in cigars dose he actually have to credit himself? any one of us could start a review channle and become the next brian glynn. i really had to question him when he took a bag of heartfelt beads and submurged it into tap water. have to wonder how great his cigars are being stored to compair to someone who is mainting cigars properly. the whole motor cycle thing imo is just wrong to. he is a cigar reviewer and there are plenty other ones (espically ones on puff i would rather turn to) than a famous actor


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> *Was it necessary to add that last part? * Everyone has the right to their own opinions, but there's no reason to be a jerk about it. I haven't ever said otherwise in any of my comments.
> 
> Can I pose a question? I'm not saying that you're wrong, but if you hate his videos so much, why watch them in the first place, why comment on a thread clearly marked "Bryan Glynn & Cigar Obsession" ?? There's so many other great threads on Puff to visit


Yes, it was absolutely necessary because I was re-contextualizing his own words to point out the ridiculousness of his logic. I'm not sure where you got the word "hate" from in my post. I think the most I stated was that I have "no interest" in his videos. If "no interest" equates to hate, I hate the majority of things in this world. I commented to Bryan's philosophy, I believe including diverse opinions actually adds to a discussion- otherwise you don't have a discussion thread about Bryan Glenn & Cigar Obsession, you have a pep rally of fan boys. I strongly suggest you attempt to objectively look at your defensive manner in this thread because it comes across as you being the one who is overly-close minded- not Bryan's detractors. Of course, this is all OPINION


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Was it necessary to add that last part? Everyone has the right to their own opinions, but there's no reason to be a jerk about it. I haven't ever said otherwise in any of my comments.
> 
> Can I pose a question? I'm not saying that you're wrong, but if you hate his videos so much, why watch them in the first place, why comment on a thread clearly marked "Bryan Glynn & Cigar Obsession" ?? There's so many other great threads on Puff to visit


 Lol Tobias was making a joke. Like when Bryan says If you disagree with his cigar opinions keep it to your self Tobias is saying if you disagree with his post opinion keep it to your self. He meant it jokingly.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> he is a self made review guy that all the sudden became popular in a 5 year span. like i said his videos are layed out well an he is easy to listen to. but what kind of background in cigars dose he actually have to credit himself? any one of us could start a review channle and become the next brian glynn. i really had to question him when he took a bag of heartfelt beads and submurged it into tap water. have to wonder how great his cigars are being stored to compair to someone who is mainting cigars properly. the whole motor cycle thing imo is just wrong to. he is a cigar reviewer and there are plenty other ones (espically ones on puff i would rather turn to) than a famous actor


You have the right to your opinion. Yes I do agree that the HF beads submerged in tap water is not recommended, but w/e works for him works for him, he did say you have the right to disagree and have your own methods. I don't consider someone who has done close to thousands of detailed reviews over the course of 5 years to be under-qualified. We all need to start from somewhere. Especially and I've said this before, its not even his day job, call it a passion project. I on the other hand am just grateful that he still does it and is always improving. True, anyone could be the next Bryan Glynn, and I'm sure people have tried and some have succeeded.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> You have the right to your opinion. Yes I do agree that the HF beads submerged in tap water is not recommended, but w/e works for him works for him, he did say you have the right to disagree and have your own methods. I don't consider someone who has done close to thousands of detailed reviews over the course of 5 years to be under-qualified. We all need to start from somewhere. Especially and I've said this before, its not even his day job, call it a passion project. I on the other hand am just grateful that he still does it and is always improving. True, anyone could be the next Bryan Glynn, and I'm sure people have tried and some have succeeded.


there really is no other method for heartfelt beads. the way they are a two way system is part of the beads need to be able to obsorb humidity espically in humid florida. many comments he says also come off cocky and arrogant which can be a turn off no different than they way you took what tobias said


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Yes, it was absolutely necessary because I was re-contextualizing his own words to point out the ridiculousness of his logic. I'm not sure where you got the word "hate" from in my post. I think the most I stated was that I have "no interest" in his videos. If "no interest" equates to hate, I hate the majority of things in this world. I commented to Bryan's philosophy, I believe including diverse opinions actually adds to a discussion- otherwise you don't have a discussion thread about Bryan Glenn & Cigar Obsession, you have a pep rally of fan boys. I strongly suggest you attempt to objectively look at your defensive manner in this thread because it comes across as you being the one who is overly-close minded- not Bryan's detractors. Of course, this is all OPINION


I misused the word hate, you didn't say that, sorry. The main reason I started this thread was not to start a hateful war between those that appreciate Bryan Glynn (or "fan boys" as you say) and those that don't care for him. But, its a forum, so I wished too much into one hand. My intention was merely meant to explain why I reference his name in past and future posts, as I am new here, and wanted to explain that. I also wanted to share my story as it is relevant because I'm not the only one here who is making a transformation into a more dignified cigar appreciator, apparently.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> there really is no other method for heartfelt beads. the way they are a two way system is part of the beads need to be able to obsorb humidity espically in humid florida. many comments he says also come off cocky and arrogant which can be a turn off no different than they way you took what tobias said


Which is why he has a lot of people who dislike him, but he also has a lot of fans. You see cocky and arrogant, I see straight forward and assertive. None of us are wrong here.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> This line is a good indicator as to why I have no interest in his videos:
> 
> "Enjoy the video, but if you feel the need to tell me I'm 'wrong' about any of these OPINIONS, do everyone else a favor and keep it to yourself, or better yet, make your own video with your own OPINIONS. "


I have to say, this being the first video I've seen from him that was a major turn off. I understand the fuel behind it, but I don't agree with how he chose to handle it. I've been watching some more of his videos and honestly I don't like the cut of his jib. However, watching some reviews of cigars I've smoked we may have similar palates?

Regarding the raffle for a motorcycle; maybe I'm missing something but I'm not sure what was either unethical or immoral about it. Maybe not claiming the capital gains?



Love Big Ashes said:


> I saw a video that changed everything for me; the way I looked at cigars, the way I smoked them and cared for them. That video was Bryan Glynn's "How To Smoke A Cigar" intro (101) video. I had never "followed" his channel before or knew of his website, I just searched for Cigar 101.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> So after watching this video, I had an awakening. I dedicated hours on end learning this craft and in the process developing a deeper appreciation and passion for this hobby, called cigars. I give a majority of the credit to Bryan Glynn, and have a strong respect for the man. That explains the constant references and shout-outs.


Hey Matthew, that's great he was the guy to get you to the path of enlightenment. You're clearly enthusiastic about what and how he does his videos, but why is that? What does he do that you feel he does better/different/uniquely that has made you such a fan?


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> I had a feeling someone was gonna say that lol. Its all good


I had to do it oke:

And on topic, I don't hate the guy, but he's offputting to me for some reason that I have trouble pinpointing. His tone, mannerisms, accent, or something about him just bugs me. Easy enough, I just don't watch his videos. Man, he is polarizing around here though.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Any time a discussion about Mr. Glynn or Cigar Obsession comes up the discussions seem to have an ugly tone. Kinda bums me out. Live and let live and all that...


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Cardinal said:


> And on topic, I don't hate the guy, but he's offputting to me for some reason that I have trouble pinpointing. His tone, mannerisms, accent, or something about him just bugs me. Easy enough, I just don't watch his videos. Man, he is polarizing around here though.


Yeah I feel the same way. There's just something that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Cardinal said:


> I had to do it oke:
> 
> And on topic, I don't hate the guy, but he's offputting to me for some reason that I have trouble pinpointing. His tone, mannerisms, accent, or something about him just bugs me. Easy enough, I just don't watch his videos. Man, he is polarizing around here though.


At least you're intelligent enough not to watch his videos, I don't get why people who dislike him watch him. Time is such a precious commodity to waste.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

NWSmoke said:


> I have to say, this being the first video I've seen from him that was a major turn off. I understand the fuel behind it, but I don't agree with how he chose to handle it. I've been watching some more of his videos and honestly I don't like the cut of his jib. However, watching some reviews of cigars I've smoked we may have similar palates?
> 
> Regarding the raffle for a motorcycle; maybe I'm missing something but I'm not sure what was either unethical or immoral about it. Maybe not claiming the capital gains?
> 
> Hey Matthew, that's great he was the guy to get you to the path of enlightenment. You're clearly enthusiastic about what and how he does his videos, but why is that? What does he do that you feel he does better/different/uniquely that has made you such a fan?


His attention to detail and free time he puts into developing a very impressive review site, is what does it for me. His tastes are very similar to mine and I like watching his reviews. He puts the complexities into terms that most can all understand, instead of trying to sound overly-professional and confuse people (cigar lingo) while he does it. (like some other reviewers I've noticed). I wouldn't be as impressed if it was his day job and his main source of income, I too put that much time into my own business, that I helped build from the ground up. The fact that its my main source of income takes a little away from it. Its like those moms we have in our lives that can work 2 jobs while doing all of the house work and caring for her kids. There's a motivation behind it that I just can't put into words. (that's my mom for ya)


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Merovius said:


> The first 20 sec of that video makes me wanna punch him in the face. So obnoxious.


LOL I wasn't even going to watch the video, but yeah. That smirking is just abhorrent.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> ummm the cigars dont come from people the come from manufactures and distirbution companies. i think we found the real Brian on puff lmao!!!!!! :mrgreen:


Then why does he thank specific individuals for sending him sticks at the end of his vids?

Personally, I don't really care what somebody's personality is like to enjoy their vids (or articles, or posts). If they share something I can use to improve my life, then I can just forget about the rest of their presentation. Even the biggest a-hole has nuggets of wisdom I can use. It's not like he's sitting there on my couch and I have to deal with him. If he annoys me I just hit the big red 'X' in the top right corner and he disappears for as long as I want him to disappear. Wish all of life could be that way! 

What annoys me is when I watch a vid or read a post and it offers absolutely no content (or worse, it's simply incorrect). That kind of thing pisses me off far more than some guy who has a douchey personality.


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> His attention to detail and free time he puts into developing a very impressive review site, is what does it for me. His tastes are very similar to mine and I like watching his reviews. * He puts the complexities into terms that most can all understand, instead of trying to sound overly-professional and confuse people (cigar lingo) while he does it. *(like some other reviewers I've noticed). I wouldn't be as impressed if it was his day job and his main source of income, I too put that much time into my own business, that I helped build from the ground up. The fact that its my main source of income takes a little away from it. Its like those moms we have in our lives that can work 2 jobs while doing all of the house work and caring for her kids. There's a motivation behind it that I just can't put into words. (that's my mom for ya)


Ok, I can appreciate that. Regarding the highlighted text I definitely see that, agree, and noticed. And it wasn't in a dumbed down way, just in a simplistic explanation. I hate reviews (cigar or otherwise) that are just too "syrupy". It doesn't need to be expressed poetically, nor do obscure words need to be used in order to make is sound more romantic or intellectual. The #1 goal with communication is to get your statement across. I appreciate your feed back Matthew.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

NWSmoke said:


> Ok, I can appreciate that. Regarding the highlighted text I definitely see that, agree, and noticed. And it wasn't in a dumbed down way, just in a simplistic explanation. I hate reviews (cigar or otherwise) that are just too "syrupy". It doesn't need to be expressed poetically, nor do obscure words need to be used in order to make is sound more romantic or intellectual. The #1 goal with communication is to get your statement across. I appreciate your feed back Matthew.


I appreciate you asking the question, I forgot to add that part in my OP.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Then why does he thank specific individuals for sending him sticks at the end of his vids?
> 
> Personally, I don't really care what somebody's personality is like to enjoy their vids (or articles, or posts). If they share something I can use to improve my life, then I can just forget about the rest of their presentation. Even the biggest a-hole has nuggets of wisdom I can use. It's not like he's sitting there on my couch and I have to deal with him. If he annoys me I just hit the big red 'X' in the top right corner and he disappears for as long as I want him to disappear. Wish all of life could be that way!
> 
> What annoys me is when I watch a vid or read a post and it offers absolutely no content (or worse, it's simply incorrect). That kind of thing pisses me off far more than some guy who has a douchey personality.


people will send him sticks to review or it is the name of his contact at a distributor or maker. when he raffles off boxes and humidors and such they come from distributors


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

As this thread attests, his style isn't for everyone. Which makes me want to start a secondary thread, "If not Brian Glynn, who would you like to see doing cigar reviews?" Maybe I will. T.


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

TCBSmokes said:


> As this thread attests, his style isn't for everyone. Which makes me want to start a secondary thread, "If not Brian Glynn, who would you like to see doing cigar reviews?" Maybe I will. T.


Go for it, I would like to hear other suggestions for cigar reviews


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Go for it, I would like to hear other suggestions for cigar reviews


OK, well, I have one serious one and one spoof: David Feherty from The Golf Channel. I know, I know, "That's the Serious one, really?", but I think he'd be very good..and entertaining. And my spoof vote goes to Al Pacino from take your pick of his movies. I'd go with Scent of a Woman. OO AAAA!


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

TCBSmokes said:


> OK, well, I have one serious one and one spoof: David Feherty from The Golf Channel. I know, I know, "That's the Serious one, really?", but I think he'd be very good..and entertaining. And my spoof vote goes to Al Pacino from take your pick of his movies. I'd go with Scent of a Woman. OO AAAA!


HAHA


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I watched him a lot when I got started and he did help get me interested in the hobby, so kudos for that.
I don't watch him nearly as much as I used to, but don't really have a problem with him persay. It's just that when I have a question about a cigar, I usually look it up here and see what my fellow BOTL have to say about it.

As far as him selling cigars to buy a motorcycle, so what? He wasn't dishonest with anyone. If he started a raffle and gave the impression that it was for a different cause and then used the money on a personal toy then people would have the right to complain. But he didn't. He stated up front what the money was going for. I don't see how anyone can get upset about that. Don't like it, don't buy his stuff.



TCBSmokes said:


> As this thread attests, his style isn't for everyone. Which makes me want to start a secondary thread, "If not Brian Glynn, who would you like to see doing cigar reviews?" Maybe I will. T.


I'm for Delicia if I'm actually watching the videos. :evil:
Not that I get much out of her reviews but it's sure nice watching her. She's a hell of a lot easier on the eyes than Bryan is that's for sure.
I think she's a member here on Puff as well if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Gotta be Arnold Schwarzenegger! He's already known as a cigar guy, and we all know that to have a successful cigar review channel, you need catchphrases. Before he cuts the cigar, "Get to the cuttah!" Durring the opening description of each cigar, "IT'S NOT A TUBO!!" I could get into those reviews.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr. Guy said:


> Gotta be Arnold Schwarzenegger! He's already known as a cigar guy, and we all know that to have a successful cigar review channel, you need catchphrases. Before he cuts the cigar, "Get to the cuttah!" Durring the opening description of each cigar, "IT'S NOT A TUBO!!" I could get into those reviews.


I could get into that. LOL


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool Breeze said:


> I'm for Delicia if I'm actually watching the videos. :evil:
> Not that I get much out of her reviews but it's sure nice watching her. She's a hell of a lot easier on the eyes than Bryan is that's for sure.
> I think she's a member here on Puff as well if I'm not mistaken.


I like Cigar Vixen too, she has my dream humidor and humidifier (Tower and Cigar Oasis Magna). One thing that cracks me up, is the seamless multiple camera angles she has in some of her videos that showcase her legs and figure. She's a model, I get that, but its odd during a review video. She is much easier on the eyes that Bryan, you can say that again.


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr. Guy said:


> Gotta be Arnold Schwarzenegger! He's already known as a cigar guy, and we all know that to have a successful cigar review channel, you need catchphrases. Before he cuts the cigar, "Get to the cuttah!" Durring the opening description of each cigar, "IT'S NOT A TUBO!!" I could get into those reviews.


You sir are a genius! Props to you!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> OK, well, I have one serious one and one spoof: David Feherty from The Golf Channel. I know, I know, "That's the Serious one, really?", but I think he'd be very good..and entertaining. And my spoof vote goes to Al Pacino from take your pick of his movies. I'd go with Scent of a Woman. OO AAAA!


Please no more Feherty! I can't stand him. Next thing McCord will be doing color commentary. Johnny Miller could be interesting, though.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> What annoys me is when I read a post and it offers absolutely no content (or worse, it's simply incorrect). That kind of thing pisses me off far more than some guy who has a douchey personality.


:behindsofa:


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> He's obnoxious like that because even though he clearly states they are his opinions, he has many people telling him he's wrong and they're way is right.


You admit hes obnoxious, then go on to defend the attitude...I dont get it. Also its their, not theyre.



Love Big Ashes said:


> He takes the time out of his day to make an informative production, for free.


Is he really doing it for free or is it a way to cop gratis sticks by telling manufacturers about all the hits he gets on YT? Better yet, does he do it for free or does he do it for YT ad revenue? Sure his hits arent in the millions (those people make millions annually btw) but he has quite a bit of content at this point and its only growing so I suspect he does very well on "Minutes Watched".

Its a bit naive to think otherwise.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Merovius said:


> You admit hes obnoxious, then go on to defend the attitude...I dont get it. Also its their, not theyre.
> 
> Is he really doing it for free or is it a way to cop gratis sticks by telling manufacturers about all the hits he gets on YT? Better yet, does he do it for free or does he do it for YT ad revenue? Sure his hits arent in the millions (those people make millions annually btw) but he has quite a bit of content at this point and its only growing so I suspect he does very well on "Minutes Watched".
> 
> Its a bit naive to think otherwise.


Sorry didn't mean to offend the punctuation police, I will go quietly just slap on the cuffs officer.

I'm admitting he's obnoxious based solely upon the fact that he gets stupid repeated comments that are stated as FACT. That's the point of the disclaimer and his obnoxiousness. You talk as if you know him personally. He doesn't force anyone's hand in getting cigars to review (personal and manufacturer). People send them in for review because like Derek Jeter; he doesn't need to brag. His reputation speaks for itself. People send them in because he's professional, courteous, and he provides a service that is beneficial for the fan and manufacturer alike. He's also a classy guy; he gives a shout out & a thank you at the end of each review to whomever sent the cigar in (viewer or manufacturer)

I doubt he's anything like Jon Caputo as far as ads go. If you "listen" to Bryan you will "hear" that those ads help pay for the site and certain cigars for review. Like myself, he's self employed, as a photographer.

Did I misspell or use punctuation incorrectly? How aboot this....who cares.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> @JohnG: I want my account to be removed from Puff.com and I would like to seize all email notifications. As the admin of this site I'd expect you to be able to accomplish that.


For someone who wants to get banned from here you sure do spend a lot of time here


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

egoo33 said:


> For someone who wants to get banned from here you sure do spend a lot of time here


You seem to spend a lot of time following me around looking for trouble, nothing better to do with your time, EH??? I guess it takes a lot to get banned, simply asking for it doesn't do the trick.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> You seem to spend a lot of time following me around looking for trouble, nothing better to do with your time, EH??? I guess it takes a lot to get banned, simply asking for it doesn't do the trick.


First of all you don't like this place cool you're loss, you avatar headline has BOLT.ORG, I assume you are trying to get a rise out of people here fine but if you're going to do it do it right its actually BOTL.ORG, but you already knew that since you're so passionate. I could careless what you do but for someone who was so adamant about leaving here you sure do post a lot. Take that as you will.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Love Big Ashes said:


> You seem to spend a lot of time following me around looking for trouble, nothing better to do with your time, EH??? I guess it takes a lot to get banned, simply asking for it doesn't do the trick.


oh look he came back .

HE MISSES US AFTER ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't see why people continue to hate Glynn. If you don't like a web site don't read it. If you don't like a person's opinions and thoughts don't read them. There is no requirement to read or listen to Glynn's thoughts. I visit his site maybe twice a month and if I see an article or review I'm interested in I read/listen to it. That's it.

Personally, I think his previous reviews (a few years ago) were better than his recent once. However, I do not blame the man for making money off his site. It is not easy producing videos (filming, editing, etc). I know because I've done it. It takes time and time is money. I disagree that he skews his reviews based on his ads. I do not see that at all. In fact, his reviews are rather bland. He tells you how the cigar smokes - that's it. I have not seen a review from him "promoting" a certain cigar. I have also seen him give less than stellar reviews on cigars I enjoy smoking.

Either way, reading or listening to him is optional. I find it humorous when people complain about him. If you don't like a restaurant do you keep going there and complaining afterward? No. You just don't go there. Same goes for web sites.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Bryan Glynn & CigarObsession.com*



FireRunner said:


> I don't see why people continue to hate Glynn. If you don't like a web site don't read it. If you don't like a person's opinions and thoughts don't read them. There is no requirement to read or listen to Glynn's thoughts. I visit his site maybe twice a month and if I see an article or review I'm interested in I read/listen to it. That's it.
> 
> Personally, I think his previous reviews (a few years ago) were better than his recent once. However, I do not blame the man for making money off his site. It is not easy producing videos (filming, editing, etc). I know because I've done it. It takes time and time is money. I disagree that he skews his reviews based on his ads. I do not see that at all. In fact, his reviews are rather bland. He tells you how the cigar smokes - that's it. I have not seen a review from him "promoting" a certain cigar. I have also seen him give less than stellar reviews on cigars I enjoy smoking.
> 
> Either way, reading or listening to him is optional. I find it humorous when people complain about him. If you don't like a restaurant do you keep going there and complaining afterward? No. You just don't go there. Same goes for web sites.


Same goes for forum threads?

We're here for discussion, no reason _not_ to discuss the pros and cons of a professional cigar reviewer. If you don't like the discussion, it would seem simpler to take your own advice and skip the conversation.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the whole raffling off donated cigars to buy himself a motorcycle was in very poor taste....however i have no idea if he actually followed through with that plan.


----------



## SaintJinbyCigar (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't hate Bryan. He's just another purposed expert. At least he's not trying to position himself as some industry standard publication, while not being able to get through a review without a mountain of typos, like, I don't know... halfwheel.


----------



## Gables (Dec 31, 2014)

Dude comes off like a rod, but his videos are good and informative. I'd probably have a bit of an attitude problem too if I lived in Pasco County, FL.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Most cigar people have seen Mr. Glynn and his U Tube moments and to a degree he tries to educate those with benefit to his own observations on a hobby we love. Do I take him too seriously where it alters my own thoughts or habits.....not really because I have different or opposing points of view and I understand that what he does or likes is just something he's comfortable with. What I do like is that he raises awareness of what it is we all love and sourcing others opinions tends to give me another look at cigars and what others have found out to be of value. Cigars are about individual tastes and what we draw from them...not to debate the merits of what we like or don't like...that's a given. I don't think the man himself is out to cause harm with his U Tube moments...if anything he's just another BOTL who chooses to express himself in videos.


----------



## Glowstick (Nov 28, 2014)

I tend to find that any time there is someone who reaches a point of success they are more likely to be surrounded by a higher level of criticism. No harm no foul is the rule in my book. Cheers!


----------



## mikefratt (Jan 7, 2015)

If you dont like him, dont watch his videos


----------

